# Brake Lights Went Out



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

On my 2000 Ford Taurus Wagon, my brake lights all went out together. I pulled out the fuse and it looked good. What next?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Check the brake switch on the brake pedal.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

How do I check it?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I would do a continuity check on the switch, make sure when you push it in that it conducts. Then check for +12v on one of the legs, the other should go to either the brake lights directly, a relay or a control box.


----------

